# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  ser estranho

## Pedro Godinho

Boa noite,

Agradecia informação sobre este ser que encontrei por acaso no meu reef.IMGP2888a.jpg

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Isto parece ser um copepode ... para melhor e/ou possível identificação é necessária uma imagem mais ampliada, maior e mais detalhada.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Godinho

A ser um copepode, é diferente de todos os outros que existem no aqua.

Em relação a melhor imagem, não consegui, até porque a máquina e o fotografo não ajudam.

Posso tentar descrever melhor:
Tem cerca de 3mm, cor arosada, com "espinhos" em cima e lado, movimenta-se algo parecido com os nudibranquios.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
A mim parece-me um bristle-worm bébé.

http://cdn.brettsreef.com/wp-content...istle-worm.jpg

----------


## Pedro Godinho

Realmente deve ser.
Além deste já encontrei mais uns quantos um pouco maiores e que deu realmente para ver que eram bristle-worm.

Obrigado pela ajuda

----------

